# Methode nur einmal ausführen



## Gast (19. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich es hin, dass eine Methode nur einmal ausgefhrt werden kann.
Derzeit setze ich einen Flag, der prüft, ob die Methode schon einmal aufgerufen wurde.

Gibt es hierfür bessere Alternativen ?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jan 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es hierfür bessere Alternativen ?



Nö


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Jan 2008)

musst die beim start ausgeführt werden oder so?
man könnte dann nen static block oder so machen...der wird nur einmal ausgeführt, sobald der erste zugriff auf die klasse gemacht wird.
also einfach

```
static {
...
}
```
in die klasse schreiben


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2008)

Genauso gut könnte man eine private Methode aus dem Konstruktor heraus aufrufen.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Jan 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genauso gut könnte man eine private Methode aus dem Konstruktor heraus aufrufen.


dann würde bei mehrfacher instanzierung die methode mehrfach aufgerufen werden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2008)

OK, dann sollte "einmal" vom TO definiert werden.


----------

